# oase filtoclear und wasserwerte



## eddiechris (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
ich unterhalte seit ca. 5 Jahren einen Teich (ca. 5.000 l) ohne gro0e Probleme und immer mit klarem Wasser. Da mein bisheriger Durchlauffilter den Geist aufgegeben hatte, habe ich seit 2 Monaten einen gebrauchten oase filtoclear 15000 in Betrieb. Seit dem gibts nur noch trübes grünes Wasser. Vor 3 Wochen habe ich bei einem KH Wert von 5 einen Wasserwechsel (ca. die Hälfte) vorgenommen. Danach lag der Wert bei 10. Heute hab ich wieder gemessen und der Wert lag wieder bei 5. Da am Filter kein Sichtfenster bzgl. der UV-Lampe ist, hab ich den Verdacht, dass diese nicht geht, obwohl sie funktioniert hat, als ich sie ausgebaut und den Kontaktschalter gedrück hatte. Die UV-Lampe selbst ist auch erst 2 Monate alt. Kann es tatsächlich daran liegen? 
Ich bedanke mich schon im Voraus für eure Antwort.


----------



## bodo61 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: oase filtoclear und wasserwerte*

Hi,
der filter müßte doch mit deinen 5m³ locker fertig werden. Da es ein Druckfilter ist, hast du innen vielleicht eine Undichte. Wie oft mußt du ihn denn reinigen, und mit was für einer Pumpe betreibst du ihn denn? In so einem Druckfilter hast du ja mit zunehmender Verschmutzung einen gewaltigen Druckabfall. Falls du den Filter mit der Pumpe von deinem Durchlauffilter betreibst, könnte es schon sein, das die Leistung nicht mehr reicht.

Vielleicht gibts ja einen User der den gleichen Filter besitzt und kann dazu mal was sagen.


----------



## eddiechris (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: oase filtoclear und wasserwerte*

Besten Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich mache den Filter ca. alle 3 Tage sauber, indem ich die Schwämme auspresse. Die Filterpumpe reicht aus für Teiche bis 10.000 l. Dürfte also auch nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## robsig12 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: oase filtoclear und wasserwerte*

Die Pumpe kann schon etwas das Problem sein max. Durchfluss bei Filtoclear 15000 bei  Oase Anleitung schauen (max. Durchfluss). Ich weiss ja nicht wieviel da noch bei Dir am Druckfilter ankommt, aber wenn der Druck zu hoch ist, drückt es den Dreck wieder in den Teich zurück.

UVC gibt es übrigens am Deckel eine Kontrolllampe die blau leuchtet. Es muss aber dunkel sein, um dies zu erkenne.


----------



## eddiechris (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: oase filtoclear und wasserwerte*

Hallo Robert,
das mit dem Druck glaub ich, ist nicht das Problem. Hab die Pumpenleistung mal erhöht, mal reduziert, das Ergebnis bleibt trübes Wasser. Aber das mit der Kontrolllampe ist interessant, werd mal heute abend nachschauen. 
Besten Dank.


----------



## robsig12 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: oase filtoclear und wasserwerte*

Die Kontrolllampe sagt aber auch nur aus, ob die Lampe brennt, nicht ob die UC Lampe noch die gewünschte Wellenlänge schafft. Sollte nach einer Saison, oder 8000 Betriebsstunden gewechselt werden.


----------



## eddiechris (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: oase filtoclear und wasserwerte*

Schon klar. Hab sie ja erst vor ca. 2 Monaten gewechselt. Wenn sie tatsächlich noch funktioniert, bin ich am Ende mit meinem Latein.


----------



## ossini (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: oase filtoclear und wasserwerte*

Hallo!
Warum machst du deinen Filter so oft sauber?
Ich habe einen Filtoclear 11000 und Aquamax 6000eco, UV-Lampe ist noch nie in Betrieb gewesen bei Teichvolumen von ca 4000 Liter. Der Filter wird nur alle 4 bis 6 Wochen (manchmal auch länger) durch rückspülen gereinigt. mein Wasser ist klar. Durch häufiges reinigen könnten die Schwämme zu großporig sein und den feinen Dreck durchlassen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## robsig12 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: oase filtoclear und wasserwerte*

Hallo Uwe,

kommt ja immer auf den Besatz an, und da steht Koi. Also schon möglich, dass der Filtoclear 15000 seine Grenzen findet!


----------



## bodo61 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: oase filtoclear und wasserwerte*

Na siehst du, da hast du doch Hilfe von Filtoclear Nutzern.

Aber was meinst du denn damit?



eddiechris schrieb:


> Die Filterpumpe reicht aus für Teiche bis 10.000 l. Dürfte also auch nicht das Problem sein.



Hatte schon mal gefragt, was hast du denn für eine Pumpe? Welchen Durchfluß bzw. welche elektr. Leistung? Und wie hast du denn die Pumpenleistung mal erhöht und mal verringert?
Ich denke der Filter braucht schon am Eingang min. 6000l/h.


----------



## weis.holger (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: oase filtoclear und wasserwerte*

Hallo,

also ich hab nen Filtoclear 15000 mit 16000er Pumpe die nur über den Skimmer ansaugt.
Der Filter macht alle 3 Wochen einen Spülgang, 
zu oft ist nicht so gut(meine Erfahrung), 
nach dem Filter habe ich noch ne Strumpfhose !
Seitdem glasklares Wasser und keinerlei Algen!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## robsig12 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: oase filtoclear und wasserwerte*

:crazy:crazy


weis.holger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich hab nen Filtoclear 15000 mit 16000er Pumpe die nur über den Skimmer ansaugt.
> Der Filter macht alle 3 Wochen einen Spülgang,
> ...



Hi Holger,

Du lässt eine 16000ér Pumpe in 900 Liter Wasser arbeiten, und hältst da Fische drinnen? Sei mir nicht böse, aber einen 900 Liter Teich, sollte ein Oase Filter der für 15000 Liter ausgelegt ist auch ohne Strumpfhose packen. Übertreibung der Verkäufer hin oder her....


----------



## bodo61 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: oase filtoclear und wasserwerte*



weis.holger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich hab nen Filtoclear 15000 mit 16000er Pumpe die nur über den Skimmer ansaugt.
> Der Filter macht alle 3 Wochen einen Spülgang,
> ...




da ist doch was faul.
Du wälzt dein Teich doch nicht 18 mal die Stunde um???:crazy
Wenn dir mal nen Schlauch abfliegt ist dein Teichlein in 3 Minuten leer.


----------



## weis.holger (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: oase filtoclear und wasserwerte*



robisg12 schrieb:


> :crazy:crazy
> 
> Hi Holger,
> 
> Du lässt eine 16000ér Pumpe in 900 Liter Wasser arbeiten, und hältst da Fische drinnen? Sei mir nicht böse, aber einen 900 Liter Teich, sollte ein Oase Filter der für 15000 Liter ausgelegt ist auch ohne Strumpfhose packen. Übertreibung der Verkäufer hin oder her....



Macht er ja auch, nur das noch klarer wird, weil Feinststoffe auch noch rausgehen. 
Oder ist die Pumpe zu stark
Ach ja der Teich wäre in 3 Minuten leer aber die Pumpe liegt auf nem Vorsprung und hört ja bei Luft Automatisch auf.

Wenn alles Klar geht wird es in 3 Wochen größer)):beeten
Gruß
Holger


----------



## bodo61 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: oase filtoclear und wasserwerte*



weis.holger schrieb:


> Macht er ja auch, nur das noch klarer wird, weil Feinststoffe auch noch rausgehen.
> Oder ist die Pumpe zu stark
> Ach ja der Teich wäre in 3 Minuten leer aber die Pumpe liegt auf nem Vorsprung und hört ja bei Luft Automatisch auf.
> 
> ...



Ohne Kommentar, und gute Nacht.


----------



## robsig12 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: oase filtoclear und wasserwerte*

:crazy Jetzt wäre es aber mal an der Zeit Bilder von dem Teich einzustellen.

Ich bin zwar über die ganzen Daten hauptsächlich wegen der 900 Liter Teichvolumen sehr verwundert, aber wenn Du den Teich alle 3 Minuten umwälzt, wird das Wasser nie sauber werden, da ja alles ausgespült wird!

Ist so wie wenn mann mit Kanonen auf Spatzen usw. losgeht.

Also bitte mal Bilder von der Problemstelle


----------



## eddiechris (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: oase filtoclear und wasserwerte*

Hallo,
hab mal nachgeschaut und in der Dunkelheit die UV Kontolllampe gefunden. UV funktioniert nocht. Ich hab eine Laguna Powerjet 9000 - Pumpe in Betrieb. 230 - 240V, max. Durchfluss 9.000 l/h. Die Durchflussmenge kann man an der Pumpe regulieren. Hab sie jetzt nochmal stärker gestellt, vielleicht hilft das ja.


----------



## eddiechris (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: oase filtoclear und wasserwerte*

Hab eine Laguna Powerjet 9000 - Pumpe in Betrieb. 230 - 240 V, max. Durchflussmenge 9000 l/h. Die Durchflussmenge kann man an der Pumpe regulieren. Hab jetzt den Durchfluss nochmal erhöht. Vielleicht hilft das.
Übrigens der Tipp mit der UV Kontrolllampe bei Nacht war gut. Hab sie gefunden. UV geht noch.


----------



## weis.holger (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: oase filtoclear und wasserwerte*



robisg12 schrieb:


> :crazy Jetzt wäre es aber mal an der Zeit Bilder von dem Teich einzustellen.
> 
> Ich bin zwar über die ganzen Daten hauptsächlich wegen der 900 Liter Teichvolumen sehr verwundert, aber wenn Du den Teich alle 3 Minuten umwälzt, wird das Wasser nie sauber werden, da ja alles ausgespült wird!
> 
> ...



:crazySorry aber :smokiich:smoki hab kein Problem!!!
Meine kleine Pfütze ist Klar und hat super Wassrwerte ich hoffe das bleibt so wenn er bald größer wird:beeten
Gruß
Holger


----------

